# [SOLVED] Windows 7 and SD card issue



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

I hope this is in the correct forum. I put it in here as I beleive it is a Windows 7 / driver issue as the card reader worked with vista.

It is an 02Micro SD card reader that comes in the Toshiba P300 161 PSPC4E. The reader shows up in device manager and windows says it is working correctly but nothing happens in my computer when you put a card in.
I have tried both drivers that the Toshiba site suggests for it and installing them from the setup.exe and also from device manager directing it to the driver.

Any ideas?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 and SD card issue*

What is the name and date of the driver in Device Manager?


----------



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 and SD card issue*

The date of the driver is 26.10.09 and the version is 3.31.03. I don't have the machine to hand at the moment and can't remember the exact name.

Toshiba offer drivers for 2 different card readers for this model but according to drivermax it has the 02Micro SD and not the realtek one.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 and SD card issue*

Go back into Device Manager and un-install the devices - they are listed under "Memory Technology Driver" - is that what you show?

I have 4 listed here - all JMB....

Un-install each one. Then re-boot. Windows 7 will re-install the drivers upon boot-up.

Also - do you hear the system sound indicating a device has been plugged in? Aldo check in "Computer" - see if there is a SD Micro drive listed. It is possible that autoplay is not on or functioning.

Does the card work in another system? I know you said the card reader worked under Vista, but I am referring to the SD/XD card itself.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 and SD card issue*

Thanks jcgriff2,

I'm not sure of the driver name but the device shows up as 'SD host' or similar.

I will uninstall and reboot as you suggest. So does windows 7 remember the previous driver and reinstall it automaticaly?

No, there was no sound to indicate a decice being plugged in and nothing was showing up in 'computer.'

I am assured the card works as it is fine when pluged into the camera.

I also looked in the installaton directory for any sign that the device was working. 

I'm not sure if it should but the device didn't show up in BIOS either.

I'll post back with the results.

When I worked on this laptop before the WiFi wouldn't work till the BIOS was updated to the latest version. My initial thoughts were that this was a similar issue.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 and SD card issue*

Hi - 

Is this your system --> http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe....broadvision.session.new=Yes&PRODUCT_ID=150954

I can't say that Windows 7 will remember the previous driver and re-install it; Windows 7 will install the driver it finds most appropriate for the device. Windows 7 has many legacy drivers to choose from, in addition to the driver that you installed.

I understand that the card works in the camera, but the camera card slot tends to get dust, dirt, etc... in it. If compressed air is handy, use it to clean camera card slot. Also, lightly brush the camera card contacts. I have had the same situation - works in camera, not in laptop card slot.

If device still INOP - 

Please place the card in the drive and run a DirectX Kernel diagnostic report -
START | *dxdiag* | save as text file

Also - run msinfo32 - 
START | *msinfo32* | save w/ default NFO file ext

Zip both up and attach to next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 and SD card issue*

Thanks, very helpful post.

Yes that the system in question.

I will try driver uninstall and test with other cards. Should I run a driver cleanup/reg cleanup utility after uninstalling the driver?

Then will post the results of the dxdiag and msinfo32 nfo.

Will post back tomorrow hopefuly.

Thanks.


----------



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 and SD card issue*

Ok I uninstalled the device and the drivers.

On reboot Windows 7 detected the new hardware and shows the details in a box. It appears there are 2 parts to the device. The first is named 02Micro SD which installs in a few seconds. The other called 'SDA Standard Compliant Host Controller' and does not install i.e. the ring just keeps spinning next to the text.

I have attached the dxdiag and msinfo32.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 and SD card issue*

There is a 1.46 GB partition on the one hard drive - what is on it?

It is followed by the 100*MB* partition created by Windows, then the OS partition.

If the device you mentioned won't/ didn't re-install, run a system restore - 
START | *rstrui* - select a restore point prior to the un-install

This is the O2Micro driver - it needs to be updated -

```
Name: O2Micro Integrated MS/MSPRO Controller

Device ID: PCI\VEN_1217&DEV_7130&SUBSYS_FF501179&REV_01\4&1549EFE7&0&0BF0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\[COLOR=Red]o2media.sys[/COLOR], 1.00.0002.0023 (English),
 [COLOR=red]11/14/2005[/COLOR] 13:28:00, 34176 bytes
```
The driver is too old for Windows 7.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 and SD card issue*

I'm not sure what is on the 1.46 GB partition, it wasn't there after I formatted the drive. It appreared after installing vista IIRC prior to the updrade to Windows 7. Could it be a recovery partition that was hidden during the formatting process?

As it is a recent install I am assuming the device didn't install properly from the start either with the windows legacy driver or the one from toshiba so would I gain anything by doing a system restore as it wasn't installed properly prior to the uninstall? Or am I missing something?

Would that be the windows driver that is out of date as I uninstalled the latest driver from toshiba before recording the info from the Dxdiag and msinfo32. I should have recorded the msinfo32 before uninstalling

Not sure if this will be helpful but the previous driver I was directed to by toshiba has the following details:


Zip name:carc-20091026122801 Extracted folder name:3.31.03

Self extracting file within folder:TC70045900A

This driver is up to date but the card wasn't showing up when this was installed either.

Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 and SD card issue*

Does the driver show at Toshiba as being for Vista or Windows 7?


----------



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 and SD card issue*

Ah you have hit on something, I just checked and the driver I posted above is for Windows 7 64bit and it should be 32. 

So it seems I have downloaded a 64 bit version along with the other 32bit drivers from the toshiba site for some reason. Though I'm sure I also tried the 32bit versions also; there are 2 versions of the micro SD driver on the tohsiba site with the same dates so i tried both. 

At the time of updating the driver I did notice files with names begining x64 but I ignored i as later on files begining x86 were also being unpacked.

It still doesn't explain why it didnt work when I did install the 32bit driver though?

Maybe I installed the same driver twice? It's very easy to mix them up as the filenames aren't very informative.

Thanks.

Edit: Just unzipped one of the 32 bit packages to check and that too starts by extracting x64 files.


----------



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 and SD card issue*

I checked and it doesn't look like I installed the wrong driver. Not that it would make much difference as after looking at the contents of the driver package they appear to be identical with entries for each OS variant in the 'tinstallwb.exe' 


I was looking at the text from the Dxdiag that you refered to:

Name: O2Micro Integrated MS/MSPRO Controller

Device ID: PCI\VEN_1217&DEV_7130&SUBSYS_FF501179&REV_01\4&1549EFE7&0&0BF0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\o2media.sys, 1.00.0002.0023 (English),
11/14/2005 13:28:00, 34176 bytes


There is an entry in the 'tinstallwb.exe' refering to it here in the 'Test32' section:


[test32]
totaltestitems = 2
testitems = ArrDimension(totaltestitems, 5)
testitems[0,0] = "file"
testitems[0,1] = ""
testitems[0,2] = "%SysDir%\drivers\o2media.sys"
testitems[0,3] = ""
testitems[0,4] = ""
testitems[1,0] = "reg"
testitems[1,1] = ""
testitems[1,2] = "%LOCAL_MACHINE%\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\O2MDRDR"
testitems[1,3] = ""
testitems[1,4] = ""


I was wondering what it is tested for? 

I checked the date of the o2media.sys files in the installer package and they are 2008 - 2009 so is the one dated 2005 a legacy driver?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 and SD card issue*

Let me get more system info from you, please. I may find something in the files that points to some other issue causing this issue, although I do believe the 2005 driver is the problem.

Follow these instructions --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html

Skip step #4.

Did I have the correct link for your system --> http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe....broadvision.session.new=Yes&PRODUCT_ID=150954

Please provide the link to the driver download page for your system, if possible.

What I want to see is if there is a comparable system with a newer driver. I've had some success in the past doing so.

Just to make sure - have you tried other camera cards in THAT system? Have you tried THAT card in another system?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 and SD card issue*

Thanks jcgriff2,

I will check the link you posted for educational purposes. 

However the problem has resolved itself!

The system was restarted with the card in the drive unintentionally. On returning to it after reboot the card was present in 'computer'

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 and SD card issue*

That is great news.... was the card ever in the system before during a shutdown, then the card taken out while the system was powered down?


----------



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 and SD card issue*

No I don't think i was as it was a clean install of vista then an updrade to 7. Seems like a bit of an anomaly but it's something to try if the anyone comes across the same problem.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 and SD card issue*

OK... thank you.

I was thinking back to 2008 when I had a USB stick in the system during shutdown. I then removed it and could not boot. It seemed that Vista used it in a "Readyboost" capacity - additional memory, even though I used it simply for file transfers. SD cards can be used in the same manner.

Thank you for posting back.

I wish you the best of luck.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

